# Elasti Print Feedback



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So I am looking into alternatives to printing on triblends. I have a fellow forum member doing some research into a potential solution and possible transfers, but in case this fails I would like to get some feedback on elasti print. How durable it is, the feel, and overall success rate of using it.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I had to Google Elasti Print, it's a printed vinyl material sold by TE. I have not used Elasti Prints but I've used their other digital transfers and they were very easy to apply and looked great. I didn't keep one for my self since they were so expensive so I can't comment on durability but they are rated for 50 washes.


----------

